# RideShare Insurance and Veterans



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

After shopping around for the RideShare add-on insurance I think I got a decent deal. I served in the Navy so I went to USAA for ins. The RideShare add-on was only $9 a month extra. Not bad for peace of mind knowing that you're covered. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Yup. I had to drop USAA in order to get TNC (transportation networking company) insurance with State Farm because USAA didn't offer it here in Louisiana. That increased my rate by ~$100 per month. 

But USAA began offering it in Louisiana on February 18th, so I got it this morning! Plus it's more/better coverage.


----------



## Paul99 (Feb 7, 2017)

USAA won't add it for me until I renew my policy in 4 months.


----------



## Haines (Jan 27, 2017)

Paul99 said:


> USAA won't add it for me until I renew my policy in 4 months.


Odd. They did me. I'd try to call back and get a different person. You can always add on extra insurance. They like that. More $ for them.


----------



## Kaz (Sep 16, 2014)

I switched to USAA for their Rideshare coverage-its cheap and they are a full supporter of Uber and Lyft and my rate barely went up. Its awesome! US Army 1991-1998.



Haines said:


> After shopping around for the RideShare add-on insurance I think I got a decent deal. I served in the Navy so I went to USAA for ins. The RideShare add-on was only $9 a month extra. Not bad for peace of mind knowing that you're covered. Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Paul99 (Feb 7, 2017)

Haines said:


> Odd. They did me. I'd try to call back and get a different person. You can always add on extra insurance. They like that. More $ for them.


Just added a new car to my policy and they still won't do it until policy renewal. Three different reps, same answer. Must be a state thing.


----------



## DrivingZiggy (Jun 4, 2016)

Paul99 said:


> Just added a new car to my policy and they still won't do it until policy renewal. Three different reps, same answer. Must be a state thing.


Maybe you can cancel your policy and then re-apply?


----------

